# Diarrhea with Wellbutrin?



## ChemAyla (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been on Wellbutrin for 2-3 weeks now. All of a sudden I've had horrible painful diarrhea all week. Usually I might get it only for one day. Anyone else? It's odd because I read it should cause constipation.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi~ What type of Wellbutrin are you taking? If it's Wellbutrin XL, D maybe a side effect.


> Side effects of Wellbutrin XL may include:Abdominal pain, agitation, anxiety, constipation, diarrhea, dizziness, dry mouth, heart palpitations, increased urination, insomnia, muscle soreness, nausea, rash, ringing in the ears, sore throat, sweating


http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/rxdrugp...s/wel1488.shtmlThe above website also has a complete description of food/drug interactions, you might want to check if there's anything there. It's also a good idea to call your dr. or pharmacist and ask their opinions.Cherrie


----------



## ChemAyla (Jul 13, 2007)

It's just the regular type (generic) not XL or CR. I already called my doctor. I'll probably stop taking it anyhow. I'm also taking Zoloft. I've been on it for a while. I was just wondering if someone else had the same problem.


----------



## mr.no life (Jul 6, 2007)

I to was taking wellbutrin and it gave me bad D. so I stopped it right away.


----------



## lyn_1968 (Jul 18, 2007)

I developed severe diarrhea when I started Paxil. It started to ease up the day I stopped and was much better within days.


----------



## ChemAyla (Jul 13, 2007)

I stopped taking it and the cramps stopped within 24 hours. I still have some diarrhea but at least I'm not uncomfortable 24-7.Thanks for the help. I'm sure the rest will clear up soon too.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I also tried Wellbutrin a few years ago. I was told it might upset my stomach but wasn't told in what way. Unfortunately it quickly gave me horrible cramps so I stopped using it. I wish it hadn't as I did feel it gave me much needed energy otherwise.


----------



## DjBliss05 (Jul 19, 2007)

I started Wellbutrin a few weeks ago. I was mid flare up when I began it, so I'm not sure if this is just my flare up continuing or if it is the Wellbutrin. I've had bad D for about a month now. Good to see other people talking about it, because now I am going to look at that more closely as a possible cause of what is going on. I do want to keep at it though to help quit smoking!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

You need to give the side effects time to wear off, 4 weeks is average and 4-6 weeks for the meds to kick in, antids are notorious for giving people d or c. If it's really bad to the point of losing weight etc then Id suggest stop otherwise Id wait it out.


----------



## Rab (Jul 25, 2007)

I took wellbutrin for 3 years it really helped a lot but I like to drink coffee drinks and it started giving me cramping diarrhea like your having a baby and for 30 to 40 minutes ,it really was a nightmare ,almost lost my job for being in the bathroom so long and for 1 hour after i felt real bad.Since i stopped a year ago it still happens with coffee and soda but not near a tenth as bad will I have this for the rest of my life ,yes I have had full physicals. I love coffee too age 43It took 2 years before it started.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have to chime in on the coffee. I love it too! I could drink it no problem when I took Effexor but off meds it kicks up my IBS. I drink mochas and get decaff and that helps somewhat but I find it is better later in the day after I have food in my stomach or at a time when I can just be home and go if need be. I also actually use it when I need to empty out.


----------

